# Bespoke Components



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a tuner of Campagnolo components...
previously Bicycling magazine ran an article featuring a heavily customized temple bike that wore blacked out Record derailleurs, as in the pic below. 
this pic was clipped from the Groupe de tete website as they were the shop that did the work. i've been told that they are too busy building complete bikes to deal with customizing single components, so i'm turning to the weight weenies for help. can anyone point me to another shop that may be able to completely strip record derailleurs, powdercoat the aluminum bits and rebuild them? 
thanks

Help me weight weenies, you're my only hope.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

While Lance and his crew does awesome work, winter would be a better time to ask him to tackle a smaller job. Try HERE!


----------

